# acheter un vieil ipod ou un nouvel ipod??



## gwena (2 Mai 2003)

salut
voila j'ai une super occaze qui se présente et si je veux je peux avoir un ipod 20go ancienne génération (juste ceux qui sont sortis avant ceux qui viennent de sortir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) pour 290 euros
est ce que ça vaut le coup ou alors vaut mieux que j'achete un des dernier pour avoir les améliorations??
et ces améliorations est ce qu'elles sont utiles ou pas??
et par exemple est ce que je peux brancher mon ipod sur un pc qui a juste un prise usb 1 ??? est ce qu'il existe un adaptateur ou un truc dans le genre??
merci @+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dernier truc avant que mon dual ne me fasse un kernel panique et ne séteigne tout seul: est ce que l'aac est supporté sur les anciens ipod? 
et est ce que les nouveux sont vraiment aussi bien (d'un point de vu tehcnique de support de format audio...??)??


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (2 Mai 2003)

Bonjour Gwena

Les anciens iPod supportent l'aac (firmware 1.3 impératif)

Sinon pour le reste à toi de voir?


----------



## olidev (2 Mai 2003)

Pour info :

Mon iPod commandé sur l'Apple Store le 28 avril (jour de l'annonce) est expédié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_IPOD 15G-FRD; 1 shipped on 02/05/2003
Ship via: Kuhne &amp; Nagel N.V _

Je vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Pour info :

Mon iPod commandé sur l'Apple Store le 28 avril (jour de l'annonce) est expédié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










IPOD 15G-FRD; 1 shipped on 02/05/2003
Ship via: Kuhne &amp; Nagel N.V 

Je vous tiens au courant ...    * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as plus de chance que moi... Le mien commandé le 30, est toujours en _Being Assembled_.


----------



## Garulfo (4 Mai 2003)

Pour ma part, je n'hésiterais pas ! Le nouvel iPod s'impose ! Design moins encombrant, plus léger...
Au fait, peut-on le voir en magasin ? fnac ou autre ?
si non, dans combien de temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## diabolosof (4 Mai 2003)

Le problème, si tu achètes un ancien iPod, c'est que tu n'es pas sûr de l'état de fraicheur de sa batterie.


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

bof, mon iPod 10 Go me suffit largement et hormit les dimensions et les jeux pas de différence


----------



## archeos (5 Mai 2003)

Pour ce qui est l'état de la batterie, la mise à jour 1.2.6 règle les problèmes de déchargement rapide, donc normalement ce critère n'est pas important.


----------



## Onra (5 Mai 2003)

Avec l'ancien iPod, pas besoin de cable quand je me déplace, n'importe quel cable firewire suffit... avec le nouvel iPod, il faut emmener son cable car le Dock connector est spécifique !


----------



## Claude number X (5 Mai 2003)

Au regard des news sur l'iPod 2 et d'une possible entrée audio pas finalisée avant une prochaine MàJ FirmWare, j'y réfléchirai à 2 fois (mais cette possibilité ne t'interesse peut-être pas)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Pour info :

Mon iPod commandé sur l'Apple Store le 28 avril (jour de l'annonce) est expédié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










IPOD 15G-FRD; 1 shipped on 02/05/2003
Ship via: Kuhne &amp; Nagel N.V 

Je vous tiens au courant ...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, ça en est où? Chez moi c'est toujours le statu quo...


----------



## olidev (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, ça en est où? Chez moi c'est toujours le statu quo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Stat Date : 04 may 03
Stat Desc.: flight departed
Prod. Source : Apple; Taiwan
ETA : 06 may 03

Il est donc en vol quelque part entre Taiwan et  l'Europe


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Stat Date : 04 may 03
Stat Desc.: flight departed
Prod. Source : Apple; Taiwan
ETA : 06 may 03

Il est donc en vol quelque part entre Taiwan et  l'Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, pas qu'il arrive avec le SARS.


----------



## olidev (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Attention, pas qu'il arrive avec le SARS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais le stéréliser après la quarantaine


----------



## olidev (5 Mai 2003)

Stériliser, sorry pour la faute de frappe


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2003)

J'ai commandé le mien avec un ou deux jours de retard... Il viendra avec le prochain arrivage... D'autant plus que la sortie officielle internationale (hors US) c'est le 9 mai. J'ai aussi demandé une gravure, ça va peut-être plus long.


----------



## olidev (7 Mai 2003)

J'ai recu le miens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Première impression : Génial !!!


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (8 Mai 2003)

De toute façon, ancien ou nouveau, l'iPod reste un super "jouet" et je pense que tous les utilisateurs anciens ou futurs ne remercieront jamais apple d'avoir créer un si bel objet.

Voilà, je râle pas et j'aime ça... iPodement votre


----------



## gwena (8 Mai 2003)

bona lors j'ai une autre question
j'hésite entre le 10 et le 20, qu'est ce que le 20 a d'utile que le 10 à pas??
genre al télécommande (qui me parait un peu utile quoique je peux m'en passer) et le dock ça sert à quoi??? sans dock je peux brancher mon ipod sur une chaine hifi ou des enceintes de chaine hifi??


----------



## archeos (8 Mai 2003)

C'est plus joli ;-)
Tu peux le laisser brancher en permanence, et pour recharger ou synchroniser l'iPod, tu n'as qu'à le poser dessus


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (8 Mai 2003)

Le dock sert de connectique firewire (câble FW: dock -&gt; prise firewire sur les nouveaux modèles) (câble FW: iPod -&gt; prise firewire sur l'ancien modèle)
10 ou 20 cela dépend si ta discothèque est gigantesque ou bien si tu comptes utiliser une partie en disque dur (stockage ou transfert...)


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gwena:</font><hr /> * bona lors j'ai une autre question
j'hésite entre le 10 et le 20, qu'est ce que le 20 a d'utile que le 10 à pas?? (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Le 20 n'existe plus, c'est soit le 10, le 15 ou le 30. Le premier n'a pas de télécommande ni de docking station, mais tu peux les ajouter par la suite.


----------



## gwena (8 Mai 2003)

roooooooooohhh
mais tu m'a compris, je parlais du 15 

bon le dock station sert à rien alors??!!


----------

